# omega f300hz date wheel



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi all,i have an omega f300hz chronometer,does anyone know where i can get a steel date wheel please.its a date only model.cheers..greasemonkey


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I think Paul had some made but fairly sure they are all gone.

Possibility for a forum crowdfund?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

handlehall said:


> I think Paul had some made but fairly sure they are all gone.
> 
> Possibility for a forum crowdfund?


 I still have plenty...for window at 3, crown at 3...and black text on a white background. Also have some for the Cone with window at 3, crown at 2.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry my mistake.

In that case I'll be in touch later in the year when you're not all fingers and fingers :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

handlehall said:


> Sorry my mistake.
> 
> In that case I'll be in touch later in the year when you're not all fingers and fingers :thumbsup:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

OK maybe 2017 then :swoon:

I really hope that hasn't been/isn't as painful as it looks


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks all,i will contact paul,cheers,greasemonk..


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah my f300 needs a bit of avfix but I also figured Paul would be out of action for a bit.

On a slightly different note If its possible to get the date wheels remade in steel is it also possible to get replacement bezels made ?

Its the most common sign of wear on most f300s I've seen. I'd give mine about a 6 out of 10 in terms of condition.

Would it be possible to get a club together and get replacements made ( maybe better than the originals)? I appreciate that this may be out of proportion to the imact on the actual value of the watches but I'm not really concerned about that .

I would quite like to get my F300 back into as new condition as I now ear it all the time in preference to my other watches.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Mr.D said:


> Ah my f300 needs a bit of avfix but I also figured Paul would be out of action for a bit.
> 
> On a slightly different note If its possible to get the date wheels remade in steel is it also possible to get replacement bezels made ?
> 
> ...


 But while there are only a couple of date wheel variations, (colour, orientation, date or day date) there are dozens of case designs and dozens of different bezels in use on f300s. Take a look at Paul's picture gallery.

Which one are you talking about? The cone on the 198.008 or the divers bezel in the 198.005 or........


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


>


 Ouch. What happened?


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Padders said:


> But while there are only a couple of date wheel variations, (colour, orientation, date or day date) there are dozens of case designs and dozens of different bezels in use on f300s. Take a look at Paul's picture gallery.
> 
> Which one are you talking about? The cone on the 198.008 or the divers bezel in the 198.005 or........


 The 198.0005 , diver bezel. Its probably the most common model. I wouldn't have thought it was that difficult to get a faithful replacement fabricated , probably not with the acrylic insert though as that's the "design fault" that doesn't age well.

I'd quite happily put a faithful looking modern replacement on mine and leave the original bezel in a drawer.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

There is a bloke in Italy I think who already restores and remanufactures the acrylic bezels for the original 50s/60s SM300 which aren't all that different. I doubt you would like his prices though. Probably as much as I paid for my 198.0005. They talk about him on Omegaforums now and then.

Food for thought may be that the SMF300 bezel looks to me very similar indeed to that fitted to the modern Obris Morgan Explorer, ( insert aside), a £200 watch, though I haven't measured them.

We may need Paul's comment on this but bearing in mind it cost way more than the Speedmaster in it's day and a similar price to the Proplof, I honestly doubt that this is the most common f300hz model.


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

you might be right about the SM f300 , it does seem to be the most commonly talked about f300 but maybe nt the most common model. There do seem to be plenty out there and they seem popular ( I know I like mine a lot).

Would it be so difficult and expensive to get an original bezel measured up and fabricated ? I admit I don't know too much about this but there are plenty of Chinese companies manufacturing watch parts?

Ideally I'd like to get mine back to original snuff ; possibly even waterproof. The bezel is the weakest area of mine as its got the classic acrylic cracking here and there.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Mr.D said:


> you might be right about the SM f300 , it does seem to be the most commonly talked about f300 but maybe nt the most common model. There do seem to be plenty out there and they seem popular ( I know I like mine a lot).
> 
> Would it be so difficult and expensive to get an original bezel measured up and fabricated ? I admit I don't know too much about this but there are plenty of Chinese companies manufacturing watch parts?
> 
> Ideally I'd like to get mine back to original snuff ; possibly even waterproof. The bezel is the weakest area of mine as its got the classic acrylic cracking here and there.


 As long as there is no corrosion or deformation of the case, I should think getting one waterproof is just a case of a new crown and gaskets. The bezel doesn't affect waterproofing AFAIK. Here's mine, luckily the bezel isn't too bad:


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice , mine is the black dial. My bezel is probably not far off yours conditionwise.

Due to go visit KeithT as soon as I get back (paul is all fingers and thumbs right now). Running fine but the crown came off in my hand a few weeks ago.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Mr.D said:


> Nice , mine is the black dial. My bezel is probably not far off yours conditionwise.
> 
> Due to go visit KeithT as soon as I get back (paul is all fingers and thumbs right now). Running fine but the crown came off in my hand a few weeks ago.


 Small world. The watch pictured above landed on Keith's doormat yesterday to have a few bits of dial debris removed (you can see a hair in the pic) and the waterproofing tested. I haven't used him before but with Paul crocked I thought I would give him a call.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Padders said:


> As long as there is no corrosion or deformation of the case, I should think getting one waterproof is just a case of a new crown and gaskets. The bezel doesn't affect waterproofing AFAIK. Here's mine, luckily the bezel isn't too bad:


 i think by now it's apparent that i am an Omega fan... particularly so the f300's and have been tempted on several occasions to purchase the above model. Which seem to command ridiculous prices even for some really scabby looking ones. It has been the worn bezel that has detered me more so than a faulty date or day mechanism. I would however jump at one that looks as good as yours :thumbsup:


----------

